# Sonia Just got Spayed..



## Sonia (Dec 2, 2010)

*Sonia Just got Spayed.. Also got a Question*

We'll Sonia is soon turning 6 months in couple days and I had her spayed on Friday(1-14-11).. I really couldn't have her go through her first heat process, because, She been going to a dog parks everyday, and K9 Academy classes.. 

Do you guys believe I made the right decision? my vet was even saying i should had done it as early as 5 1/2 months..

also, I have hard time giving her the pain medication, two pills every 12 hours.. but she doesn't show or seems to have any pain.. What should i do? 

And Finally, How long should i wait to take her back to the dog park and her training classes.. she has the e-collar on to keep her away from licking her stomach, but she have it on till next weekend..


----------



## Sonia (Dec 2, 2010)

here she is on her first day back home...


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

My dogs take pills best if I use a little canned food wetted down (not to the point it's a soup but it slides off the spoon easy) and then scoop out a little with a spoon and put the pill on the spoon mixed with the canned food and then feed it that way. Feed a couple spoonfuls without the pill first and then once she's eating it well, feed it with the pill. 

A lot of people will probably look down on you for your choice to spay so early (or at all) but it's YOUR dog, YOUR choice and YOU are the only person who can decide what is right for your dog and your lifestyle. I personally -do- spay and neuter my pets. Either way I wouldn't say you made a "wrong" decision, it all comes down to the individual person and dogs situation.

Stitches should be out in about 10 days. I'd say after 2 weeks she should be fine going back to the park as long as everything is healed up. As long as she isn't rough housing with other dogs and stuff, she should be fine to continue class. If you're really worried about it, after at least a week she'll def be fine.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Ask your vet.

Dogs very rarely let you know they are hurting. Sometimes they will be a little aggressive when they are hurting, but they do not generally whimper and groan, like we would. Do not believe she is not feeling pain. Give her the drugs. No reason for her to feel bad.

I do not know why you want to know after the fact whether you did the right thing. You cannot take it back now. I am not a fan of spay/neuter, but many, many dogs are spayed/nuetered as young as your girl with no problems. 

You made the decision that made sense for you and your dog. 

Ask your vet when she can resume normal acivities, specifically dog park, and training classes. CALL THEM. They will tell you over the phone. 

I would certainly wait until stitches or staples are out, and maybe later, but ASK YOUR VET. That is what you paid the money for.


----------



## XTOL (Jun 9, 2010)

I had Abby spayed at 7 months. She was getting close to her first
heat and we have 3 intact males nearby. 2 right next door.

Abby was very subdued the first couple of days so it was hard to
tell if she was having any pain. I gave her some pain meds any way
to be sure.

Check your girls incision carefully. Look for any sign of swelling
or redness. Abby developed some swelling due to a suture reaction.
After 4 days she started bleeding from the incision. She ended up
staying 2 days in the hospital. Everything turned out OK but she required
twice the normal time for recovery.

Keep her quiet and low key for a couple of weeks. Its pretty major surgery.


----------



## Sonia (Dec 2, 2010)

Thank you all for the additional info. 

I finally was able to give her the med, I stuffed it in the hotdog, and she ate it all up. so this is great.. one problem solved.

Sonia got stitches on the inside, but surgically glue on the outside. everything looks good, everything seems to heel quickly, but she kills me, whenever i see her running around the house with the ball...


----------



## patti (Apr 7, 2010)

We all do the best we can for our dogs. Not always the same. But you made the right decision for you and your dog.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Just keep her as mellow as possible for 2 weeks- thats usually what they recommend but do call and explain what her normal activities are since they may be more strenuous than many other dogs. As far as the early spay it was your decision so no one can say it was wrong per say. Many dogs including mine survived classes and dog parks without being spayed- we just took 10 days off and trained at home and in our yard. However, if that wasn't for you then you made the best choice


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

I got Jamie spayed at 5.5 months. I did not want the chance of her coming in heat around the holidays(this was in Dec.)

You will need to keep your girl from running around to allow her to properly heal. I had to tether Jamie to me to keep her still. She got her sutures out 8 days later. She did heal wonderfully. Just keep an eye on your girl's incision and do try to keep her from running around too much. Once she gets those sutures/stitches out she will be ready to do zoomies like Jamie did.


----------

